# HV Motor Question



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

As most of you probably already know from my other posts, I'm getting ready to start my first conversion and trying to decide on a motor. My question is...for a motor rated for 170V and a motor rated for 288V, will both motors perform the same if powered by a 170V pack?

Basically, if I have a 170V battery pack, but may add to it in the future, would I be okay going with something like the WarP 11HV, or would a WarP 11 perform better at the lower voltage?


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Generally not. The 288V motor will have more commutator bars and finer wire. This will handle the higher voltage better, but won't handle current as well. If designed this way the lower voltage motor will be able to handle more current. If you are going with a 170V pack you'll generally be better off with a 170V motor.


SCEV said:


> As most of you probably already know from my other posts, I'm getting ready to start my first conversion and trying to decide on a motor. My question is...for a motor rated for 170V and a motor rated for 288V, will both motors perform the same if powered by a 170V pack?
> 
> Basically, if I have a 170V battery pack, but may add to it in the future, would I be okay going with something like the WarP 11HV, or would a WarP 11 perform better at the lower voltage?


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Also, the HV motor 'may' be more advanced. This gives less arcing at higher voltages. It lowers starting torque and increases power at rpm. A compromise.

I would recommend getting matching parts. The 'someday' upgrade is always a year off.

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

also, you probably already know this, but a 170v pack will sag to some lower number under heavy load. Maybe 150v or so? Obviously depends on the pack and the load, but it will sag. If you want to maintain 170v under load, you should start out closer to 200v.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

SCEV said:


> for a motor rated for 170V and a motor rated for 288V, will both motors perform the same if powered by a 170V pack?


Powered by the same controller and battery pack, the peak power will be similar.
You compare the graphs at 72v of both motors. Torque and RPM are similar.

So, roughly, the Warp 11 will give you a bit more torque per Amps, but the Warp 11HV have a really more serious power potential.
If you need my advice, take the HV motor and don't feared to put more cells in serie. There is not much a big difference between playing with 60 bigger cells in series or 96 smaller cells in series. It's not like choosing to play with 48v or 300v.
If no, use the HV motor at 170v if you really expect an upgrade some day.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought the Warp 11HV was neutrally timed due to the interpoles, but that chart says advanced...


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Probably an error. There are some in the Netgain graphs (Impulse 9 graph show 94% efficiency).

You can notice they are neutrally timed by the straight ratio between Amps and torque. It's different with advanced timing motor. 
You can also compare with Kostov graphs (straight line between torque/Amps ratio).


----------

